# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  СЕМИНАР В НИЖНЕМ НОВГОРОДЕ

## Ksenya

Вот всё и закончилось... 
Таня улетела, мы остались... Вроде бы жизнь должна войти в привычное русло... Казалось бы - семинар. Ну и что - сколько их было?.. НО! Ни один не оставил такого впечатления, столько эмоций… 
Нижегородцам очень понравилась совместная работа, а лично для меня, человека, у которого первая серьёзная собака и ноль опыта работы было очень важно услышать и увидеть всё то, что я получила ВОВРЕМЯ, до того, как наломала дров. 

Спасибо Вам большое! Спасибо не только за ту информацию, которую мы получили на площадке, спасибо за то внимание и время, которые Вы нам уделяли вечером, в неформальной обстановке.

Таня, желаю Вам быстрее восстановиться после всех ваших поездок! Мы были очень рады знакомству!

PS: Вчера узнала о поезде Москва - Таллин.  :Ag:  Поезд 034 , отправление 18.05, прибытие 08.27 


сумбурно как-то получилось, до сих пор эмоции захлёстывают, даже хорошо, что меня не было вчера в аэропорту, я бы не сдержалась и разревелась, как маленькая девочка

----------


## Tatjana

Ксения, спасибо за добрые слова! :Ax:  Я старалась... и очень рада, если смогла чем-то помочь в обучении собак. Сложилось очень позитивное впечатление о семинаристах!!! А стаффы просто запали в душу!  :Ad: 
Пока еще не отошла от поездки, слишком бурным сложился у меня октябрь и это еще не конец.
А можно сюда выложить фотки с семинара? Все можно загрузить вот через эту программу http://www.radikal.ru/
Чуть по-позже напишу небольшое резюме по семинару, что рекомендовала бы выделить и запомнить его участникам.

----------


## Ksenya

Обязательно выложу, сегодня займусь освоением радикала, т.к. работать с ним приходилось всего 2 раза :)
У нас на форуме тоже очень позитивно отзываются о семинаре те, кто на нём присутствовал)
Еще Таня обещала сделать фильм!

А за стаффов отдельное спасибо!  :Ah: 
Собаки и правда замечательные, Ольге есть чем гордиться!

----------


## Ksenya

> Обязательно выложу, сегодня займусь освоением радикала


Ну, попробуем:






Организаторы семинара – Таня Груздева (по центру) и Наташа Ильичева (справа), низкий поклон им!

----------


## Ksenya

Часть группы:

----------


## Ksenya



----------


## Ksenya

Ну вот как-то так, на фото рабочих моментов не много. Татьяна Шишкина обещала поделиться фотографиями, как скинет. размещу.

----------


## Ksenya

Вот и Танины фотографии:

----------


## Ksenya

По проводнику видны "волшебные" погодные условия, в которых приходилось работать

----------


## Ksenya



----------


## Ksenya



----------


## Nubira

Да уж! Вы просто герои - работать в такую погоду  :Ai:

----------


## Ksenya

> Да уж! Вы просто герои - работать в такую погоду


Честно если - иногда замерзали (про промокли напрочь молчу  :Ag: ), но столько было желания, что особо внимания не обращали на это состояние, кофе из термоса в себя залили и вроде даже и ничего погода  :Ag: 

Нам сторож коморки на "стадионе Чемпион", где проходили занятия (по сути - футбольное поле) в первый день самовар ставил, надо найти фотографию.

----------


## Анастасия

Здравствуйте все. Татьяна, большое Вам спасибо, что занимаетесь с чайниками. Конечно интереснее проводить семинар со спортсменами, а не обьяснять целый день про ОП и ФП  :Ab: . Спасибо вам огромное за терпение  :Ax:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

> Да уж! Вы просто герои - работать в такую погоду


Ох, про погоду - лучше не говорить! Просто заколдованная какая-то: пятница накануне семинара - солнышко, вторник сразу после семинара - солнышко! И сейчас солнышко, в районе 4 градусов тепла. А три дня - дождь, мокрый туман, сырость. Как специально просто! Очень обидно, что из-за этой погоды не получилось выехать на след. А ведь собирались! Накануне Татьяна подробно рассказала теорию по следовой, все завели будильники, встали в 6 утра... А за окном стеной стоит дождь, который явно идет не один уже час! Не поехали, увы. Защиту пришлось работать, выбирая на стадионе (покрытие на нем, конечно, не фонтан - вытоптано много, озера стояли просто) участочек без воды или хоть чтобы лужи помельче.
А вообще семинар получился очень разносторонним. Несмотря на то, что у большинства участников, конечно, основные проблемы - корректное ОП, ФП и внимательное движение рядом, получилось довольно подробно разобрать апортировку. Причем на апортировку собак было две, разные, и поэтому Татьяна показала разный подход в упражнениях - по собаке. Поработали свободные прыжки. Поработали технику усадки-укладки на комплексе ОКД. Даже высыл поработали - и тоже с двумя собаками. Очень хорошо поработали самое первое занятие со щенком, и на корме и чуток с игрушкой. В защите тоже, несмотря на то, что собак для продуктивной работы семинара было маловато (понедельник - не все смогли освободиться от работы), получилось посмотреть много хороших упражнений, направленных на разные цели, для разных этапов подготовки собаки: были и собаки, с которыми просто первое занятие, были и те, с кем уже успели наломать дров, к сожалению. Под Татьяниным руководством поработали 2 наших местных фигуранта, и по их работе к концу дня было очень хорошо видно, что такая работа не прошла для них даром. Хорошо бы они смогли удержать это в себе на будущее!

----------


## Ol'gaSamarskaya

Татьяна, здравствуйте!!! Наконец-то меня зарегистрировали на вашем форуме. Теперь я могу написать вам всю свою благодарность. Огромное спасибо за встечу, я очень рада, что мне удалось с вами познакомиться. 
Мысли в голове встали на место, теперь предстоит серьезная работа над ошибками. Еще раз спасибо! 
Привет от Сени и Зуки!))) :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ab:

----------


## Ol'gaSamarskaya

> Да уж! Вы просто герои - работать в такую погоду


Я до сих пор отогреться не могу. Но, зато, все было классно!!!

----------


## Ksenya

> Ох, про погоду - лучше не говорить! Татьяна подробно рассказала теорию по следовой, все завели будильники, встали в 6 утра... А за окном стеной стоит дождь, который явно идет не один уже час! Не поехали, увы.


Мы в ту ночь часа в 3 легли спать. Дождь стеной стоял с полуночи. Проснулись еще 6 не было, сварили кофе, сообразили завтрак. А потом поняли, что всё отменяется... Но! У меня есть рукопись "следовая в теории"  :0318:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

> Но! У меня есть рукопись "следовая в теории"


У меня есть снятый на видео процесс создания этой рукописи  :Ab:

----------


## Ksenya

> Да уж! Вы просто герои - работать в такую погоду


Вот, обещанный утром самовар  :Ap:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Вообще - да, было очень приятно и неожиданно, что сторож на стадионе в субботу и в понедельник (в воскресенье его не было) постоянно следил за тем, чтобы у нас был кипяток. Электричество в бытовке там отключено с весны, так у него есть настоящий самовар, который он растапливал честь по чести. Труба, дым, романтика!..  :Ad:  Первый раз видела такое заботливое отношение к "собачникам", честное слово!

----------


## Ol'gaSamarskaya

А мне понравилось,когда они упившись "чаем",выносили друг друга из домика. Вот смех то!!! :Ag:

----------


## Nubira

> Вообще - да, было очень приятно и неожиданно, что сторож на стадионе в субботу и в понедельник (в воскресенье его не было) постоянно следил за тем, чтобы у нас был кипяток. Электричество в бытовке там отключено с весны, так у него есть настоящий самовар, который он растапливал честь по чести. Труба, дым, романтика!..  Первый раз видела такое заботливое отношение к "собачникам", честное слово!


Класс  :Aa:  чувствуется что атмосфера была на высоте! я обзавидовалась  :0317:

----------


## Ksenya

> Класс  чувствуется что атмосфера была на высоте! я обзавидовалась


Так приезжайте к нам! Мы очень любим гостей!

----------


## Nubira

> Так приезжайте к нам! Мы очень любим гостей!


Верю :))) далековато,  будем просить Таню к нам опять весной приехать, уже в третий раз. Если откажеться - поедем к ней  :Ag:  будем брать измором  :Af:

----------


## Светлана

> Верю :))) далековато,  будем просить Таню к нам опять весной приехать, уже в третий раз. Если откажеться - поедем к ней  будем брать измором


Юля, а может там все дело было в самоваре??? Вот у нас есть такой самовар на углях, значит надо Татьяну к нам приглашать, глядишь и встретимся за самоваром: :Aw:  :Ag:

----------


## rottys

Еще раз хотелось бы поблагодорить Татьяну за позновательный семинар, очень важный для нас. Хотелось бы увидеть Вас у нас еще. Особое спасибо людям организовавшим этот семинар. 
Погода была конечно не самая лучшая, но если честно, я это как то не очень заметила. Очень интересно было.

Татяна спасибо еще раз.
Наташа и ротвейлер Марта.

----------


## Tatjana

Всем огромное спасибо за теплые слова! :Ax:  
Несмотря на тяжелую дорогу и общую усталость, у меня остались только самые позитивные впечатления.
У вас хорошая команда, держитесь вместе и результаты пойдут вверх. Одна из заповедей: одному в ИПО делать нечего.
Итак по семинару: 
1. Одной из общих ошибок являлось забегание собаки вперёд. Устранение этой проблемы начинается из ОП. Ориентируем собаку не на глаза, а на внимание к лицу. Важно: в ОП собака должна смотреть в лицо не через линию "через живот проводника", а сбоку, через плечо.
2. Учитывать несколько вариантов устранения некорректного положения при движении рядом. При этом всегда учитывать мотивированность собаки, не нарушая баланса мотивация - требование. Остановка с давлением - это только один из вариантов, и не для всех подходит.
3. Начинать надо из медленного темпа, делая сначала только один шаг.
4. Форсирование событий - это всегда ошибка!
5. В поощерение ОП работать левой рукой, чаще всего использовать закидывание мяча за собаку на паузе.
6. Все упражнения делить на составные части. С каждой частью работать отдельно до полной выработки навыка и только потом собирать в конечное упражнение. Всегда от простого к сложному.
7. При обучении аппортировке, технично использовать требование в удержании, в бОльшей степени переводя внимание на мотивационный предмет и всегда следить за мотивацией.
8. Обучать технике прыжка на низком инстинкте и только на позитиве.
9. Перед всеми прыжковыми сериями и перед защитой разогревать мышцы собаки, после нагрузок - растяжку. Уделять серьезное внимание физическому тренингу.
10. Для собак с очень высоким уровнем инстинкта, при забирании мяча верно использовать свой статус вожака, который определяется языком тела (верные движения при отпуске мотивационного предмета), стараться меньше конфликтовать с собакой и использовать обмен предмета.
11. В обучении защите не форсировать события!!! В первую очередь уделять внимание состоянию собаки, а не техническим приёмам. Фигурантам для получения верных реакций от собак, использовать язык тела, а не плётку. Фундамент закладывается пару лет! Облаивание - конфликт, решение которого через хватку. Хватка - победа. На начальном этапе обучения не использовать давления на хватке. Хватку отрабатывать на тряпке, а не на валике. Всегда стараться переводить собаку из конфликта в состояние покоя на добыче, при этом большое значение имеет поведение и умение проводника. И всегда от простого к сложному.
Парфорс использовать, как активатор, а не для запрета. 
База послушания в защите закладывается через большое количество маленьких упражнений, в первую очередь: "включил - выключил".

Ну, вот, что вспомнила - написала. Может еще не всё.
Всем удачи! :Ab:

----------


## Olga&Klaire

Я очень рада, что у нас в Нижнем состоялся семинар с таким профессиональным, чутким и доброжелательным тренером как Татьяна. После этих трех дней появляется огромное воодушевление и желание "дальше-выше-быстрее" и "работать-работать!"
Татьяна, огромное вам спасибо!

Прочитала ваш последний пост - и все как на ладони: всплыли теплые воспоминания ваших слов и интонаций голоса. Воодушевления - вагон и маленькая тележка. Завтра решили я, Ольга и Ксюша встретиться вместе и позаниматься. И каждый будет глазами и зеркалом происходящего.

----------

